# Norwegian: pronunciation of "-ord"



## Xander2024

Hello everyone,

could someone please tell me if the ending "-ord" is always pronounced [u:r] and never [u:ḍ]? Or is it possible to pronounce it as [urd]?

Takk.


----------



## TomTrussel

The only word I can think of where I would pronounce the d of a "-ord" ending, is "lord" where the o is pronounced as if it was written "lård". In most cases, the d is silent, in any dialect I can think of.

TT


----------



## TomTrussel

Oh, also in "mord" but I would pronounce it [urd], not [u:d]

TT


----------



## Xander2024

Takk for svaret, Tom. "Mord" is the very word I started this thread for.  I thought it was pronounced in the same way as "mor".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I was sitting here trying to think of -ord words. They come in three categories: [ord], [urd] and [u:r].
[urd]: mord
[ord]: hjord, akkord
[u:r]: fjord, bord, nord


----------



## Xander2024

Which is the largest group? The third one, I expect?

Thank you.


----------



## TomTrussel

NorwegianNYC said:


> I was sitting here trying to think of -ord words. They come in three categories: [ord], [urd] and [u:r].
> [urd]: mord
> [ord]: hjord, akkord
> [u:r]: fjord, bord, nord



Hmm, for even further confusion, you also have a "bord" in the [ord] category, spelling identical, but this time masculine noun instead of neutral. 

TT


----------



## Xander2024

Hei,

looks like I've got another question on this subject: is the ending "-ord" pronounced differently if we put the word in plural?

For eksempel: en bord [bo:r] => bordene [bo:ḍnә] eller [bo:rәnә]? 


På forhånd takk.


----------



## TomTrussel

For the Oslo area dialects, I don't believe the pronunciation of nouns in plural changes aside from the added endings when they apply, but I feel almost certain some dialects will pronounce the d in plural that doesn't pronounce it in singular.

TT


----------



## Xander2024

And that means that something like [bo:rәnә] is what one may hear in the Oslo area dialects, right?


----------



## TomTrussel

Xander2024 said:


> And that means that something like [bo:rәnә] is what one may hear in the Oslo area dialects, right?



well...this may be a bad example word, because there are 4 very similar words that are pronounced differently... you got:

 bordene (the tables) which is pronounced as if it was written_ borene_ 
bordene (the linings) which is pronounced as if it written _bårdene, _[ordene] 
borene (the bores) which is pronounced like the tables variant
borrene (I don't know the English word, it's the top part of plants that sticks to your clothes when you walk past them) which is pronounced as if it was written _bårrene_

Sorry


----------



## Xander2024

Tusen takk for svaret, Tom. Om "bord/bordene" er et dårlig eksempel, kan vi kanskje ta annet ord - "fjord".

Altså, [fjorene]. Og kanhende [fjoḍne] somme steder. Er det riktig?

Takk.

PS Your corrections are most welcome.


----------



## TomTrussel

Yeah, in the Oslo area, you will hear [fjorene] I doubt there are any dialect that would omit the r-sound altogether, but I think there are some that would sound the d, even if the one I have in mind actually re-arranges the word a little... I'm sure I have heard [fjoradn] meaning "all the fjords"

TT


----------



## Xander2024

How would you spell [fjoradn], please?


----------



## TomTrussel

uhm, I wouldn't, it's not written, it's dialect. The bokmål version is "fjordene" while nynorsk use "fjordane"

TT


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Xander2024 said:


> Tusen takk for svaret, Tom. Om "bord/bordene" er et dårlig eksempel, kan vi kanskje ta annet ord - "fjord".
> 
> Altså, [fjorene]. Og kanhende [fjoḍne] somme steder. Er det riktig?
> 
> Takk.
> 
> PS Your corrections are most welcome.



Much better example: fjordene is pronounced [fjorene]


----------



## Xander2024

Mange takk, TT and Norwegian.


----------



## sendintheclowns

I pronounce *borene* (meaning the drills/bores) as "bårrene" and therefore different from *bordene* (the tables), but with a different tone or pitch from *borrene* (the burrs). (Similar to the bøndene vs. bønnene. I'm not sure how to describe that in writing...)


----------



## Xander2024

Well, at least it should be clear from the context whether you are speaking of tables or drills, right?


----------



## TomTrussel

Yeah, you are right, I do that also, I guess I must have gotten confused by the lot myself , and I guess you could say that borene [bårrene] has pressure on the first vowel sound, while borrene [bårrene] the pressure is on the first e, or maybe even on the r-sound if that's at all possible... oh well, "fjordene" was a much better example word anyway 

TT


----------

